# NW concealer for NC undereyes?



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi~ i was wondering if NW concealer would work better than NC concealer for my eye bags if i am usually a NC30?
Since salmon-colored concealers are better at concealing the purpleness under the eyes... would buying a NW30 concealer instead of my usual work the same way? I've always purchased Select Moisturecover concealer in NC30 and yeah... greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## LC (Aug 30, 2010)

absolutely! if you're an nc30, pick up an nw25 concealer since NWs tend to run a little darker.

i use nw concealers on all of my clients, regardless of if they're an nc or nw.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Thanks for the quick response LC! That was super helpful since i purchase online.. will be trying NW25. THANKS


----------



## Eye_ronic (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea i use NW for my under eyes too and i love it although im an NC42.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a NC30 (35 in summer) and I use NW25 for undereyes as recommended by my MAC MA. It works =)


----------



## rrx2wm (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep, I'm also an NC30 and use NW25 concealer under my eyes and it works very well!


----------

